# Eyelid Infection



## sharyork99 (Sep 26, 2013)

Noticed my hen's eyelid swollen today with no other symptoms. She is eating and drinking fine. It is cold and very windy today, don't know if something got in her eye or what. I am attaching a picture. Does anyone recognize this problem and know what it is and how to treat it. Do I need to isolate her from the others? Any info and help is appreciated. I am new to chicken raising


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It doesn't really look like an infection, it looks more like a growth. What you can try is getting some antibiotic eye ointment from the feed store and applying that to see what happens.


----------



## sharyork99 (Sep 26, 2013)

I will try that tomorrow. Just apply to the growth...you think she is safe to stay with the others? This came up real fast. Thanks for your help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, she's fine to stay with the flock. 

If there was more inflammation visible or her eye itself was impacted then I would feel better saying infection. The ointment will help soften the area and since its specifically made for application to the eye will help protect it. 

Just apply it liberally to the growth to see what happens. Its in a really small tube so it might be behind the counter so you'll have to ask for it. If you've got a good relationship with your vet they might sell it to you also. 

The thing to think about, if a bird gets sick and is in a flock then chances are every bird has been exposed if its contagious. Removing them is more to monitor and treat. She doesn't need to be stressed by removing her from the flock.


----------



## sharyork99 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------

